# Mon motors, Newport (S Wales) - feedback appreciated



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

Hi, my Mk3 TT is due for its first oil service. I have the Audi service plan and Mon motors in Newport is closest to me (followed by Cardiff). 
Obviously cost is not a priority for me but I do want the reassurance that everything is done correctly. Does anyone use this dealer for servicing? If so, any feedback most appreciated.
Steve.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Mon motors also run Bristol Audi. They will always try and upsell work that isn't needed and it isn't just me who has fallen out with then. Sinclair Cardiff is a better bet.


----------

